# Metallurgy Exam - Any Takers?



## C-Dog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just curious if anyone took the metallurgy exam in Oct 07? I noticed I was the only one to take it in CT. I think I did pretty well, except for the thermo and kinetics problems.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't think we have any metallurgy folks here, I think that's one of the more specialized disciplines.

So what kinda stuff is covered on the exam?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

I was kinda curious about the metallurgy exam/field of practice myself.

When my dad was in the air force, he was a welder. He eventually wrote training manuals and taught classes on the various welding techniques on aircraft. After he retired from the service, he picked up a sweet contract with McDonnell Douglas to instruct classes in Saudi Arabi - he was over there for awhile.

He was required to know a lot about various exotic metals and he was constantly going back to school to re-learn techniques and properties of metals.

If you could be kind enough to tell us a little more about the metallurgy exam and field of practice that would be cool!!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 1, 2007)

If you can tell us how to turn lead into gold we'll be especially appreciative.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 2, 2007)

I just finished a book called "How things Break" by some materials scientist guy named Mark Eberhardt from CO school of mines. Pretty interesting stuff, figuring out to to precisely design metal alloys and other materials.

But no, you're the first person I have heard of that took that exam.


----------



## C-Dog (Dec 3, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I was kinda curious about the metallurgy exam/field of practice myself.
> When my dad was in the air force, he was a welder. He eventually wrote training manuals and taught classes on the various welding techniques on aircraft. After he retired from the service, he picked up a sweet contract with McDonnell Douglas to instruct classes in Saudi Arabi - he was over there for awhile.
> 
> He was required to know a lot about various exotic metals and he was constantly going back to school to re-learn techniques and properties of metals.
> ...


Covers molten metal processing, heat transfer, strengthening mechanisms, heat treatment, mircrostructures, fracture, destructive testing, nondestructive testing, corrosion, materials selection, welding, brazing... for all alloy systems: ferrous (most material), aluminum, copper, superalloys...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

^^^ Thanks !!

Pretty interesting stuff. Back in the day where engineering degrees were 5-yr degrees (rather than 4-yrs now) I was required to take two materials engineering science classes. My professor for both was awesome guy and pushed manufacturing engineering hard on everyone, even if it was just to get a certificate. I almost went down a different path ....

Again, thanks for sharing and good luck on your results!

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Covers molten metal processing, heat transfer, strengthening mechanisms, heat treatment, mircrostructures, fracture, destructive testing, nondestructive testing, corrosion, materials selection, welding, brazing... for all alloy systems: ferrous (most material), aluminum, copper, superalloys...


So this sounds like heavy duty applications of materials science? Cool.


----------



## C-Dog (Dec 6, 2007)

Here are the detailed topics that will be covered in the 2008 exam.

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/pe..._exam_specs.pdf

Looks like they will add questions on polymers, glasses, and ceramics for the material specific questions compared to the 2007 exam which did not cover non-metals. They have also added some more materials characterization and analysis topics too. I actually wish their was more materials characterization questions on the 2007 exam. I am neutral on the addition of the non-metallics.


----------



## LindaM (Dec 24, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Just curious if anyone took the metallurgy exam in Oct 07? I noticed I was the only one to take it in CT. I think I did pretty well, except for the thermo and kinetics problems.



Wow, another MetEng! In my 20 years since graduating, I have not met one single Met E that took the PE exam. How did you meet the required experience under the supervision of a MetEng with a PE? Did they waive this criteria?

I have not practiced MetE for over 10 years - I took graduate courses and "started over" as a Civil. I just passed the Civil PE. Hope you passed the MetE exam. I imagine that was a difficult test! I wouldn't want to go back and do themo again! It was bad enough in college.

Where did you get your Met E degree?


----------



## C-Dog (Dec 27, 2007)

LindaM said:


> Wow, another MetEng! In my 20 years since graduating, I have not met one single Met E that took the PE exam. How did you meet the required experience under the supervision of a MetEng with a PE? Did they waive this criteria?
> I have not practiced MetE for over 10 years - I took graduate courses and "started over" as a Civil. I just passed the Civil PE. Hope you passed the MetE exam. I imagine that was a difficult test! I wouldn't want to go back and do themo again! It was bad enough in college.
> 
> Where did you get your Met E degree?


Rock on, there are 2 metallurgist on EB! Watch out!


----------

